# صناعة المطابخ



## m7mad_issa (16 مارس 2009)

من لديه اي روابط او اي ملفات او صور عن الدهانات او الاخشاب وانواعها المستخدمة في المطابخ

تزويدنا بها.



وشكرا
:59:


----------



## محمد فوزى (19 مارس 2009)

http://www.blum.com/ap/ar/11/03/index.php


----------



## m7mad_issa (20 مارس 2009)

good gggggggggggggod


----------

